# moto mtc first take



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hi all! im new to MIMB! I just recently traded in my 2009 MudPro 700 on a new left over 2011 Brute 750. the mud pro was great when it worked but it was just to unreliable and the closest dealer was over an hour away. the new Kawi came with a 14" wheels and 26" Moto MTC meats. I will say that the Outlaw MTR's on the MudPro were incredible tires for prettymuch everything. i.dont know why they dont get more respect. Anyway, just got back from the bikes first real outing at the ******* Yacht Club. the Mhoto MTC's did well in everything even a little unintended swiming. for an agressive all terrain , they went through evrythjng just fine. only got stuck once, and it wasnt the tires fault. it was reallly wet and sloppy out there and they never let me down. Not a bad do all tire. they hook up, they clean out if you keep em spinning, and you can easily slide em around. they do NOT like hard asphault at all. they ride smooth, but the lugs chunk out easily. i never noticed the MTR's to do this. anyway, sorry for the long post. i feel the MTC's to be an excellent trail tire with good enough all kinds of mud qualities.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. Never heard of Outlaw MTR. There's the MST, and then the Radial. ??


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

im sorry. i.meant the MST's Excellent tire. wish they made it in a 28x14.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. I ran them for a while. Great tire.


----------

